# Look what I found in my basement last night!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'd have a heartattack


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

He wanted you to be his family! Did you keep him?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He probably just wanted to get out out of the rain. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Awww you set him free?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because of my IT police, I can't access the picture. Please tell me what it was! I can't stand the suspense!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Because of my IT police, I can't access the picture. Please tell me what it was! I can't stand the suspense!


Same here!

What is it?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Snake!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A GOOD snake. A black snake.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG! Yep, I would have had a heart attack. Good snakes are the kind that stay outside...hidden...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lilie said:


> Good snakes are the kind that stay outside...hidden...


Yeah! Those are MY kind of snakes too!!  :rofl: But unfortunately, living in the country, they are every where around here, and that one in the picture was a little one!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Eewww. I probably would have freaked and then let him have the basement for as long as he wanted.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh my!!! I probably pass out or have a heart attack. Gross snakes..... Just looking at the pic I get goose bumbs!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, I've always HATED snakes, grossed me out! But I guess I'm getting used to having them around. A few weeks ago I went to grab one of the chairs in the front yard and there was one sitting on it. :crazy: :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Yep, I've always HATED snakes, grossed me out! But I guess I'm getting used to having them around. A few weeks ago I went to grab one of the chairs in the front yard and there was one sitting on it. :crazy: :rofl:


I would just die!

If I ever found a snake in my house I would no longer be living there. 

If I see them on the internet or tv I get really nervous and start to panic and if I step on something whether it is a toy or a piece of kibble I will scream in horror because I think it is a snake. :wild:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

This picture reminds me of the other day at school. I was walking about campus, getting ready to go to class, la la laaaaa..........when I seriously am about four inches from stepping on a little black garden snake on the pathway. He arched himself and stood up, in striking position. I didn't flip out because it was a snake, but I flipped out because I hate touching snakes, bugs, reptiles, amphibians, etc. I knew he couldn't really hurt me too bad 'cause he was a little garden snake, but zomg, I had on flip flops and just about jumped out of my skin at the sheer sight of him haha! 

Snakes........creep me out sometimes. Some of them have cute faces, but.....yeah. It's like frogs - I freak out when I step on something just outside my door at night/early morning.....'cause I always think it's a frog and I start jumping around squealing.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

The house would be up for sale and I would be packing boxes and moving to another state...


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

holland said:


> The house would be up for sale and I would be packing boxes and moving to another state...


 
Haha  That's how my sister acts about it, too. You aren't from Florida, are you....we've had so many snakes and critters come into our house - you'd freak! We once had a snake come out of our dishwasher, no joke. And after Hurricane Charley, we had a HUGE corn snake curled up in the door jam of my car. It was an interesting surprise.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

holland said:


> The house would be up for sale and I would be packing boxes and moving to another state...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Love my new country home/life too much! 

To be honest, I'm more annoyed by all the freaking Stink Bugs than the snakes!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Alexandria610 said:


> Haha  That's how my sister acts about it, too. You aren't from Florida, are you....we've had so many snakes and critters come into our house - you'd freak! We once had a snake come out of our dishwasher, no joke. And after Hurricane Charley, we had a HUGE corn snake curled up in the door jam of my car. It was an interesting surprise.


 
I'm in New York and upon hearing that will likely never move to Florida-really don't do snakes


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'd have a heartattack


Me too!

Did you hear about the snake house?

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/06/15/national/main20071221.shtml


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BlackPuppy said:


> Did you hear about the snake house?
> 
> "Snake house" turns dream to nightmare in Idaho - CBS News


  That's insane!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is crazy!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know how I would handle snakes... but one thing for sure, you won't have to worry about mice. I'd hate to see a big one, if this one's small... LOL


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Because of my IT police, I can't access the picture. Please tell me what it was! I can't stand the suspense!


The BEST thing about retiring is NO MORE IT POLICE.

Those IT people think they're IT.

(I know, I was one for 43 years)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: I remember the day Dennis went to get the poop scoop from the side of the barn, all I heard was "Hooooly Sh$$!!!!!" There was a 4 to 5 feet long black snake as thick as my fist I think, right by the poop scoop. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a resident black racer snake and an Eastern Garter snake that reside in our little yard. "Blacky" and Scarlett have had a few encounters. I just about stepped on Blacky when I was coiling up hoses to get ready for Hurricane Irene. He was stretched out in the grass sunning himself and I stepped back to roll up the hose and he was about an inch from my heel. I told him to seek higher ground...we had a storm a comin'.  I found the Eastern Garter Snake when I was weeding. I reached down to pull up some dead day lillie stems and I touched him. He was coiled up and just looking at me. He was in no hurry to get away...He has a cute little snake face. 

More recently, we encountered the largest Timber Rattler we've ever seen when riding our bikes by the Great Dismal Swamp Canal. Seriously, it was as big around as a tennis ball and 5-6 feet long. I would NOT want to find that dude in my basement. 

We know we have other snakes around here, as we have found their shed skins under our house in the crawlspace. Ick...


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Aww HAH, but we have 4 pet Corn Snakes. :3 I find them rather adorable.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

AH! i have snakes and if i put them on the floor it creeps me out! haha so this would have been a heart attack


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't mind snakes much, unless if they're in the house (never had one in the house though). Other than that I like to play with them. I only play with non-venomous snakes like, king snakes, grass snakes, etc. It's easy to tell which ones are non-venomous or venomous. Non-venomous have rounded eyes like balled pythons, king snakes, grass snaked, etc! I love balled pythons a lot!! I want one so bad. The venomous have cat eyes like a rattle snakes, water moccassins <---- Can't spell that one, copperheads, etc. Other than the venomous snakes I'm fine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> A GOOD snake. A black snake.



The only good snake is one that isn't inside my house!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, my dear husband left a window in the basement open for several days, so I'm sure that is where it got in.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Love my new country home/life too much!
> 
> To be honest, I'm more annoyed by all the freaking Stink Bugs than the snakes!!!


Ditto on country life & them dang stink bugs, errrrrr Last yr & now this yr. Darn puppy Skyrah needs to stay away from them! Funny, I to found a snake in the basement for the first time last month. Was tiny, so tiny it was cute....  Now, the big ones can stay outside.  Bad enough dealing with wolf spiders, yuck!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Some of these comments are pretty funny lol. Sasha and I went out to potty about a week ago I think, and it was dark and I saw her really focus on something. I couldn't figure out what it was and then it slithered into the light. It was a huge, black snake. I'm not really sure what kind, as it was dark, but I figured Sasha didn't need any new friends so we went around the other side of my building there was another one! It was crazy. I hadn't seen any before that nor have I seen any since. I'm not afraid of snakes (i actually think they're really neat) , but I don't want Sasha to get bit either, so we went inside.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay first off OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! and get some snake away and put it around your house. That way they're likely to stay away from the house but you'll still have them keeping the bad snakes away. I'd be freaking out and demanding it die a horrible death, especially for invading my home!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> okay first off OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! and get some snake away and put it around your house. That way they're likely to stay away from the house but you'll still have them keeping the bad snakes away. *I'd be freaking out and demanding it die a horrible death, especially for invading my home!!!!*


Exactly!

I cant even handle the thought of one being in my house, I'd just die.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

That snake is gorgeous! I would love to get one.. There is a gardern/garter(unsure on spelling) snake that lives outside by my shed.I caught him/her once when it was about 10 inches long.It was calm and didn't throw a fuss bout me handling it.I even named it Merlin.haha Last month I was outside with the dogs and I saw Kiva stalking something.Immediately I went over to see what it was and sure enough there was Merlin and boy had he(I call it a he,but knowing my lucky he is actually a she.lol) gotten big! He was about a foot to foot and a half long.I scooped him up before Kiva got any idea about trying to see if he tasted good. I took him inside to show my kids and hubby..hehe I don't think I have ever heard a man scream like my DH did when I showed him the snake.lmbo! My kids on the other hand were very curious and took turns touching Merlin  Poor DH about had a coronary until I took Merlin back outside.lol


----------

